# Sig Op Qualifications



## Deepinit (19 Dec 2007)

Hi All, 

I'm sorry if this is out of place but I've searched a number of other threads regarding Sig-Op and haven't found what I'm looking for so maybe you guys could help me out (or at least send me to the right thread).

I'm in the middle of my recruiting process right now and was psyched up about signing up as a Sig-Op. About a week ago my recruiter calls me up and says he has some bad news. According to him he "sent the file upstairs to the lady who sorts all this stuff out and she says that you require an engineering degree". Is this true? I already have a degree (in mass communications - lame I know but I was young and had to get as far away from home as possible at the time) and have a pretty good understanding of computer networking (I also have a post-grad diploma in said field) so is there any way to circumvent all this and stay on track with my original choice? Should I request to do LCIS instead? 

Is he just trying to shuffle me to fill in their recruiting gaps elsewhere? Any info would be GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## DannyD (19 Dec 2007)

From what I've read on the DND website, an Engineering degree is required if you apply as an officer. But NCM ??? I don't think so (I'm currently applying for Sig Op also).


----------



## Airbrat (19 Dec 2007)

Depends on if you're going in as an officer or non comm.  If you're going Direct Entry Officer (DEO) you do need an engineering or bachelor of science degree as per: http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=84&bhcp=1

If not as an officer then check here:  http://www.forces.ca/v3/engraph/jobs/jobs.aspx?id=215&bhcp=1

  Good luck either way.


----------



## ixium (19 Dec 2007)

I only have grade10 and swearing in tomorrow for SigOp, so unless something has changed since the start of Dec...

Or maybe you're going Sig Officer.


----------



## Deepinit (19 Dec 2007)

Ah, obviously then there has been some miscommunication between my recruiter and I. I'm gonna get on the horn and fix that. 

Thank you so much guys for taking the time to reply so quickly. 


Mods feel free to lock or delete the thread.

Cheers!


----------



## JimmyPeeOn (4 Jan 2008)

I've got the minimum (grade 10 and a half) and have been a disgruntled reg force Sig for 6 years.  if I'm under-qualified,  it isn't noticed as I end up on tour once every couple of years.


----------



## impedo (9 Jan 2008)

/agree with previous,  from what i see sigs op does not require any outstanding background information unless you are going for officer, and again that does not require any specific degree.  

bearing this in mind,  when i applied for the reserves and i said i wanted to be a vehicle tech but apparently there were only positions available for cooks, (nothing against cooks, i admire their work more than any other trade in the military[i work with them sometimes for a change], but i wanted to be a technician) i said i am not interest in joining as a cook, and suddenly poof i am told there are positions for vehicle technicians.  

so ask for clarification to see if they are talking about the trade you want, because even recruiting makes mistakes


----------



## 211RadOp (10 Jan 2008)

impedo said:
			
		

> /agree with previous,  from what i see sigs op does not require any outstanding background information unless you are going for officer, and again that does not require any specific degree...



From the Recruiting Web Site for Signals


> Direct Entry applicants must hold the degree of Bachelor of Engineering or Bachelor of Science from an accredited Canadian university. The preferred degree is the Bachelor of Engineering in one of the following disciplines: Electrical/ Electronics, Software, Computer or Physics. Consideration will also be given to those holding the degree of Bachelor of Engineering in Aerospace Systems Management, Mechanical Engineering or Nuclear Engineering, and those holding the degree of Bachelor of Science in Computer Science, Applied Science, Mathematics, Physics or Space Science.



and from the same sourcefor CELE



> Direct Entry Officer - Direct Entry applicants must hold the degree of Bachelor of Engineering or Bachelor of Science from an accredited Canadian university. The preferred degree is the Bachelor of Engineering in one of the following disciplines: Electrical/Electronics, Computer or Physics. Consideration will also be given to those holding the degree of Bachelor of Engineering in Aerospace Systems Management, Mechanical Engineering or Nuclear Engineering, or a Bachelor of Science in Computer Science, Applied Science, Mathematics, Physics or Space Science.



So, to join as a Direct Entry Officer you must have a specific degree.

Edited to add CELE.


----------



## impedo (10 Jan 2008)

The preferred degree is the Bachelor of Engineering in one of the following disciplines: Electrical/ Electronics, Software, Computer or Physics.

preferred but not required.


----------



## 211RadOp (11 Jan 2008)

Yes those are the preferred, but the first sentence states "...*must   * hold the degree of Bachelor of Engineering or Bachelor of Science..." They prefer the B Eng in the stated disciplines, but will accept other disciplines as well.

So, again, you must have a degree for DEO Signals or CELE.


----------



## Old and Tired (19 Jan 2008)

I've been a Rad-Op/Sig-Op for 4 months shy of 26 yrs.  As an Operator you DO NOT, I SAY AGAIN, DO NOT, need a degree to be a Siganls Operator MOC 215 MOSID 00329.  You will need that majic iece of paper to DEO as a Signals (Field) Officer.


----------



## flight-coropral-08 (21 Jan 2008)

Hi i want to be a sig op with a local unit in my city. I was wondering if someone wnating to be a sig op could do Bmq and Sq in the same summer. I do not if they can. I am used to the way cadetts handles summer training were a person can only do one course per summer so please let me know.


----------



## MikeL (21 Jan 2008)

The Military is nothing like Cadets first off.

And SEARCH. You can find the answer too that question and many others if you search.


Searchy search search.


----------



## Jadeen (11 Mar 2008)

Deepinit said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> I'm sorry if this is out of place but I've searched a number of other threads regarding Sig-Op and haven't found what I'm looking for so maybe you guys could help me out (or at least send me to the right thread).
> 
> ...



I have been accepted as DEO Sig O (2nd Lieu) and I have a Bachelor of Science in computers.  I very much doubt that they will even look at you as a Sig O officer candidate without B. of Engineering or Computer Science.


----------



## PuckChaser (13 Mar 2008)

It is possible to use something other than a degree with computers/electronics, but I've only heard of it once. She's a good friend of mine and had a Bachelors in Psychology, and commissioned as a MCpl SigOp. Told me the process ended up on some general's desk to approve her "non-standard" degree for SigO.


----------



## GeorgeD (18 Mar 2008)

In my Unit there was a note posted that Comms is so short on Signal Officers that they will take more degrees, and no for NCM no degree necessary.


----------

